

Butt-Head Astronomer - jaoued
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/03/butt-head-astronomer.html

======
nibjib
If I was working at Apple at the time of this letter:

1\. Open telephone directory

2\. Find another Sagan, Carl

3\. Claim it was them all along

